# my smoker



## hambone 2005 (Dec 26, 2005)

more photos of my smoker comming  not to good with downloading my photo. new to posting thing. you no some of us aunt to smart in the south. But we take pride in our works.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Hambone, I've seen offset fireboxes before but that unit is really offset!!  Looks good though.


----------



## hambone 2005 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you I Have it all in place you would not think how much it help to have the 90'' turn. yes I have some more thing to do to this smoker. I can not tell you much more wright now. Thank you  Earl D- stay tune.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hambone,
     Now that's what I call a serious smoker! Looks great and I'm sure you have enjoyed lots of good meat. Happy New Year!!

Fl. Bill


----------



## cheech (Dec 30, 2005)

That is sweet. It appears that it is all covered too.

The only thing missing is the refrigerator near by stocked full of beer


----------



## mikeold (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey cheech,

That would be a fridge fitted with a keg and tap.

Mike


----------



## hambone 2005 (Dec 31, 2005)

Stay tune more coming. I Have a hold  kitchen coming


----------



## hambone 2005 (Jan 1, 2006)

cooking on smoker


----------



## hambone 2005 (Jan 1, 2006)

cooking on smoker for new year. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


----------



## hambone 2005 (Jan 1, 2006)

As you all no I am very proud of this smoker :D  :D  :D  :arrow:


----------



## heidi (Jan 3, 2006)

Grunt Grunt Grunt. I love it. Great idea with a roof. Very nice!! Heidi


----------

